# Planning to have a baby by next year



## mridula

Hi all,

I was browsing the Internet for answers to a lot of my questions and found this great site! I'm hoping to get some help from you all.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump!


----------



## mridula

Bevziibubble said:


> Hi and welcome to BabyandBump!

Hey, I'm WTT and I'm not sure about how ready I am to be pregnant. Please suggest!


----------

